# Ciência e ensino em Portugal



## Vince (11 Out 2011 às 20:05)

Passa-se qualquer coisa muito errada no ensino de ciência em Portugal.

Este tema é recorrente, mas cada vez fico mais perplexo pela ausência nesta comunidade de estudantes de várias áreas de ciência. 

Noutros países eu vejo enormes discussões na Net de temas da meteorologia e clima, e em Portugal não se vê nada, ano após ano, esta comunidade é grande, mas a maioria das pessoas que discute por aqui, são como eu, fora da área. 


Nas últimas semanas por exemplo tem havido imensos eventos, da astronomia à geologia ou geofísica, mas em Portugal parece que nada se passa.

Não me incomoda minimamente que as pessoas não aparecerem por aqui, nada disso, incomoda-me é não aparecerem em lado nenhum, nem blogues pessoais, nem fóruns dedicados, nada de nada. 

Para quem ande a estudar geologia ou geofísica por exemplo, estes dias tem sido fantásticos, a oportunidade de acompanhar ao vivo os acontecimentos em El Hierro por exemplo, são únicas, ver a teoria na prática, mas estranhamente, não aparece absolutamente ninguém disposto a falar destas coisas em Portugal, quando supostamente teremos pelo menos centenas ou milhares de estudantes nestas áreas. Faz bastante confusão assistir a enormes discussões desta área noutros países, e aqui parece que as pessoas apenas se interessam pelos jogos de futebol da selecção.

Em variados sectores de actividade discute-se tudo, por vezes muito  intensamente, desde política, transportes, urbanismo, etc, etc, mas estranhamente discussão online de ciência é uma raridade em Portugal.

Algumas pessoas que conheço que entraram nestes cursos dizem-me que a maioria das pessoas por lá andam não tem qualquer vocação pela área e nada percebem do assunto. Entram nos cursos de pára-quedas por não terem entrado noutras preferências.  Se for mesmo assim, isto é dramático.... Numa fase posterior, dizem-me que depois são as cunhas que mandam no acesso  à profissão. Pobre país este...


----------



## Agreste (12 Out 2011 às 09:27)

No princípio de 1800 a Universidade de Coimbra (a única que existia) tinha menos de 20 alunos. Não havia assiduidade e os cursos limitavam-se ao direito e à filosofia. A questão já é muito antiga.

Os espaços Ciência Viva tem funcionado bem em despertar o interesse das escolas.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (12 Out 2011 às 10:59)

Ora aqui está um tema que me interessa muito... o ensino das ciências. Sendo professor de Biologia e Geologia, tenho conhecimento no terreno do que se passa com o 3.º ciclo (7.º, 8.º e 9.º anos) e com o secundário (10.º ao 12.º anos). Aquilo que me apercebo é que os programas das disciplinas da área das ciências no 3.º ciclo (Ciências físicas e naturais, Matemática e Geografia) são totalmente despejados de conteúdos. Fazem-se abordagens superficiais a inúmeros temas (muitas vezes temas "da moda"), e pensa-se que os alunos, como que iluminados por um conhecimento vindo não se sabe de onde, serão capazes de emitir opiniões e tomar decisões fundamentadas. O problema é que se esqueceu a base: não é natural passar à resolução de problemas sem dominar o conhecimento objectivo e concreto. Por exemplo, na disciplina de Ciências Naturais do 7.º ano abordam-se questões relacionadas com a evolução da atmosfera primitiva para a atmosfera actual. O problema é que os alunos, nesta fase, não sabem o que é um átomo ou uma molécula. como se explica o que é o metano, ou o dióxido de carbono? e como se explica que, devido a complexas reacções químicas ter-se-ão formado moléculas precursoras das proteínas que terão, depois, evoluído para as primeiras células? E que estas primeiras células eram organismos fotossintéticos que libertavam oxigénio que assim passou a acumular-se na atmosfera e abriu caminho para o aparecimento de seres heterotróficos??? Só há uma maneira... contar a história sem qualquer lógica do ponto de vista científico, apelando à memorização pura e dura. E não tenho nada contra a memorização... acho é que esta deve ser utilizada para conceitos básicos mas estruturantes, que deverão ser mobilizados para discutir temas mais complexos. O resultado? alunos desmotivados e que não gostam de ciências. Este tipo de situações repetem-se noutros anos de escolaridade.
A Escola não trata da melhor forma a ciência, sem dúvida. E se falarmos do ensino da meteorologia, a situação é ainda pior. Este ano lectivo propus a realização de actividades comemorativas do 23 de Março... não forma bem recebidas porque não sou de Geografia, porque "o tempo" naõ interessa aos alunos, porque ninguém anda a olhar para o céu a ver nuvens, etc., etc. Tinha pensado num concurso de fotografia relacionada com a atmosfera (nuvens, fenómenos meteorológicos, ...) e a opinião da maior parte das pessoas é que deveria ser um concurso de elementos naturais tais como plantas e animais...
Enfim, a falta de cultura científica é grave e não me parece fácil inverter a situação... às vezes apetece baixar os braços e desistir.


----------



## Norther (12 Out 2011 às 11:18)

tal e qual Prof BioGeo, nesses anos que referiu também vi episódios desses, por vezes dava ideias para trabalhos, jogos, etc sobre meteorologia, geografia e os meus colegas ainda me chamavam de maluco e os professores esqueciam. Pena porque sempre gostei destas áreas e podia ter aprendido e até seguir estas áreas, mas o ensino não esta muito para ai virado.


----------



## Agreste (12 Out 2011 às 11:56)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Ora aqui está um tema que me interessa muito... o ensino das ciências. Sendo professor de Biologia e Geologia, tenho conhecimento no terreno do que se passa com o 3.º ciclo (7.º, 8.º e 9.º anos) e com o secundário (10.º ao 12.º anos). Aquilo que me apercebo é que os programas das disciplinas da área das ciências no 3.º ciclo (Ciências físicas e naturais, Matemática e Geografia) são totalmente despejados de conteúdos. Fazem-se abordagens superficiais a inúmeros temas (muitas vezes temas "da moda"), e pensa-se que os alunos, como que iluminados por um conhecimento vindo não se sabe de onde, serão capazes de emitir opiniões e tomar decisões fundamentadas. O problema é que se esqueceu a base: não é natural passar à resolução de problemas sem dominar o conhecimento objectivo e concreto. Por exemplo, na disciplina de Ciências Naturais do 7.º ano abordam-se questões relacionadas com a evolução da atmosfera primitiva para a atmosfera actual. O problema é que os alunos, nesta fase, não sabem o que é um átomo ou uma molécula. como se explica o que é o metano, ou o dióxido de carbono? e como se explica que, devido a complexas reacções químicas ter-se-ão formado moléculas precursoras das proteínas que terão, depois, evoluído para as primeiras células? E que estas primeiras células eram organismos fotossintéticos que libertavam oxigénio que assim passou a acumular-se na atmosfera e abriu caminho para o aparecimento de seres heterotróficos??? Só há uma maneira... contar a história sem qualquer lógica do ponto de vista científico, apelando à memorização pura e dura. E não tenho nada contra a memorização... acho é que esta deve ser utilizada para conceitos básicos mas estruturantes, que deverão ser mobilizados para discutir temas mais complexos. O resultado? alunos desmotivados e que não gostam de ciências. Este tipo de situações repetem-se noutros anos de escolaridade.
> A Escola não trata da melhor forma a ciência, sem dúvida. E se falarmos do ensino da meteorologia, a situação é ainda pior. Este ano lectivo propus a realização de actividades comemorativas do 23 de Março... não forma bem recebidas porque não sou de Geografia, porque "o tempo" naõ interessa aos alunos, porque ninguém anda a olhar para o céu a ver nuvens, etc., etc. Tinha pensado num concurso de fotografia relacionada com a atmosfera (nuvens, fenómenos meteorológicos, ...) e a opinião da maior parte das pessoas é que deveria ser um concurso de elementos naturais tais como plantas e animais...
> Enfim, a falta de cultura científica é grave e não me parece fácil inverter a situação... às vezes apetece baixar os braços e desistir.



E sairmos da sala de aulas? As velhas viagens de estudo?


----------



## Heat (12 Out 2011 às 13:04)

Nos nossos dias, uma boa parte das pessoas interessa-se mais pelos seus hobbys, aquilo de que realmente gostam, do que pelas áreas onde trabalham/estudam. Lá está, o problema da falta de vocação...


----------



## Rainy (12 Out 2011 às 14:31)

Mas por exemplo para mim a meteorologia é um dos meus hoobys!!!


----------



## Vince (12 Out 2011 às 14:49)

Heat disse:


> Nos nossos dias, uma boa parte das pessoas interessa-se mais pelos seus hobbys, aquilo de que realmente gostam, do que pelas áreas onde trabalham/estudam. Lá está, o problema da falta de vocação...



É um problema grave quanto a mim. Por exemplo em medicina, a maioria das pessoas que lá entram não é por vocação mas por status/moda. Certamente haveria milhares de pessoas que teriam melhor vocação e nunca lá poderão chegar. Por outro lado muitas pessoas vão parar a cursos de para-quedas onde nem sabem o que andam lá a fazer, estão a passar o tempo. E eu criei este tópico porque acho que há sinais de que isto é um problema mesmo muito generalizado e grave, pois é a única coisa que pode explicar a tal ausência na Net de comunidades onde se discuta ciência no dia a dia. Não é normal essa ausência quando comparamos a outros países, algo de muito errado se passa.




Agreste disse:


> E sairmos da sala de aulas? As velhas viagens de estudo?



É sempre bom, mas hoje vivemos tempos mais interessantes que isso. Já reparaste o uso que se pode fazer da Net no ensino, podermos por exemplo seguir quase ao vivo situações que acontecem por todo o mundo. Há dias num blogue estrangeiro um professor falava que na aula dele os miúdos  seguiam no computador as webcams e sismógrafos do Katla na Islândia. O ensino de ciência hoje em dia pode ser muito mais didáctico e divertido, as pessoas em vez de se limitarem a estudar/marrar matéria que muitas vezes lhes parece abstracta, tem a oportunidade de no dia a dia verem as coisas na realidade, como elas estão a acontecer, mesmo sem sair da escola ou de casa.


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2011 às 19:27)

_Ciência? Isso é para nerds!_

E ser Nerd não é estar na moda.
Na moda está a parolice, a comédia fácil, a brejeirice. Piadas fáceis, algumas bem secas, enfim...

Cito um post que o Mário acabou de colocar na monitorização do clima, mas que penso ter tudo a ver com isto. 




Mário Barros disse:


> Calor de outono. Vídeo interessante, apesar de vir o bisonte do aquecimento global e a tendência do calor.
> 
> As explicações do meteorologista Luís Filipe Nunes.
> 
> Calor de verÃ£o... no outono! - SIC - SAPO V&iacute;deos


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Out 2011 às 19:29)

AnDré disse:


> Cito um post que o Mário acabou de colocar na monitorização do clima, mas que penso ter tudo a ver com isto.





Se estás a falar dos mapas sem legenda e das intervenções da Júlia Pinheiro são uma piada sem dúvida


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2011 às 19:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> Se estás a falar dos mapas sem legenda e das intervenções da Júlia Pinheiro são uma piada sem dúvida



Estava-me a referir à seriedade com que o assunto, do principio ao fim, foi tratado.
A apresentadora Júlia Pinheiro só encarnou o papel que a audiência gosta de ver. Se o assunto fosse tratado com seriedade, rapidamente o comum telespectador mudaria de canal. Só isso.


----------



## Zoelae (12 Out 2011 às 21:33)

Vince disse:


> Passa-se qualquer coisa muito errada no ensino de ciência em Portugal.
> 
> Este tema é recorrente, mas cada vez fico mais perplexo pela ausência nesta comunidade de estudantes de várias áreas de ciência.
> 
> ...



Concordo contigo...
Em Portugal reina a parvoíce e a vulgaridade. É difícil encontrar gente interessada verdadeiramente em ciência, gente que goste de discutir ciência, divulgar ciência e em fazer ciência, os poucos que conheço assim estão em programas de doutoramento.
Outro problema que afecta os portugueses é a passividade, a preguiça, muita gente que até tem algum interesse, limita-se a ser mero observador e não se dá ao trabalho de participar (será o caso deste fórum).
Encontros de ciência em Portugal, como conferências, foruns de discussão, são raros, conheço vários em Lisboa que decorrem com regularidade, mas, por exemplo, aqui no Porto, na 2ª maior comunidade urbana do país, não conheço nenhum local onde isso ocorra, se alguém souber agradeço que me avise.


----------



## amando96 (13 Out 2011 às 19:47)

Quando estava em ciências e tecnologias no secundário a tarefa da única aula prática que tivemos foi medir 20cc de água, e no fim tinhamos de fazer relatório, tivemos 90 minutos para fazer isto em grupo com 4-5 pessoas em cada grupo.

Parece estimulante não parece?


----------



## Minho (15 Nov 2011 às 23:12)

A propósito de ciência, o Público lançou a colecção "Nós e a Ciência". Publicação rara hoje em dia por estas paragens...

De facto o panorama de divulgação de ciência em Portugal é miserável. Principalmente no que toca na comunicação social...

Na vizinha Espanha, têm um famosissimo programa de divulgação de ciência, chamado "Redes" que é difundido na "La 2" (segundo canal estatal). 
De tal maneira o programa é tão conhecido que o seu apresentador, Eduard Punset, participa em anúncios televisivos, algo impensável neste momento em PT.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Nov 2011 às 00:02)

É de facto um tema interessante.
A ciência deve-se focar no conhecimento e na busca, um processo de aquisição de sabedoria e competência de uma forma ativa.
Não basta ensinar, não basta ler, é preciso praticar, descobrir.
O gosto pela ciência não só deve ser adquirido mas também cultivado continuamente.
Os locais\espaços de debate, escolas, praça pública, cafés, etc., as revistas, publicações, livros, escolas, tudo deve ser uma porta aberta para a mente, para a discussão de ideias.

O mal é transversal à sociedade.

*Alguém em tempos saiu-se com esta (cerca dos 30 anos de idade):* "Não sei como é que gostas de meteorologia! Tão pouca gente a ligar a isso. Podias gostar de algo com mais gente a participar...No "X-box live" somos milhões em todo o mundo a inter-agir, isso é que é um gosto decente; e aí sois quantos mil?"

Isto pode ajudar a explicar um pouco o que sucede; cursos e mais cursos superiores, canudos e mais canudos...e depois é confrangedor assistir a certos comentários.
Esta é a tal cultura que temos de abandonar. O mais importante não é termos  muitos licenciados, mestrados, doutorados e afins, mas termos as pessoas certas nos lugares certos e naquilo que realmente gostam.
E o ensino deve mudar: para perceber matemática mais importante do que saber que ao somar 1+1=2, é preciso saber para que serve e servirá a matemática durante toda a vida. Para perceber a ciência é preciso explicar devidamente (até aos governantes) que ela é a base da nossa coexistência com o mundo; se queremos conhecer o mundo e progredir temos de saber con*viver* com a ciência nas nossas vidas.

P.S.: são muitas palavras. Sempre senti necessidade de olhar à minha volta e perceber o que me rodeia. Sempre me interroguei e se achasse pertinente procurava a resposta. Mesmo que não a encontrasse sabia que não era o único com essas dúvidas. Mas de facto por vezes neste país sinto um bocado de solidão quando tenho estes pensamentos...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Nov 2011 às 03:03)

Aristocrata disse:


> É de facto um tema interessante.
> A ciência deve-se focar no conhecimento e na busca, um processo de aquisição de sabedoria e competência de uma forma ativa.
> Não basta ensinar, não basta ler, é preciso praticar, descobrir.
> O gosto pela ciência não só deve ser adquirido mas também cultivado continuamente.
> ...



Faço minhas as tuas palavras, até mesmo dentro do meu curso (Geografia) há gente que está cá só por estar e para se ter uma licenciatura so porque é bonito.... Ter uma licenciatura não é bonito se não for funcional, e falas-te muito bem quando disseste que o importante é ter as pessoas certas nos sítios certos!! Pois é essa a lógica, pois não te vai adiantar trabalhar em algo que não gostas, não é motivante a ninguém logo não vai ser produtivo!!
O que me custa muito sinceramente é quando se vê esse espírito nas pessoas, é realmente de nos sentirmos sozinhos e pensarmos se somos nós ou elas que não estão no sitio certo, e realmente chego a conclusão que eu estou no sitio certo, pois faço aquilo que gosto e vejo que isso é motivante e espero que um dia próximo seja produtivo, se é que já não é...

Tal como isso que falas-te da "Meteorologia vs X-Box Live" vejo o mesmo exactamente comigo, este verão ao trabalhar num quiosque de praia no Algarve fui confrontado por uma cliente que me perguntou o que fazia eu para alem daquilo, ao qual eu respondi que estava a estudar para ser Geógrafo, a senhora muito admira disse de imediato que eu só tinha como opção e que a Geografia só era dar aulas... Daqui denota-se uma grande falta de cultura, a Geografia não é só ser professor e dar aulas, não é só saber as capitais como a senhora me disse, pois isso para mim é cultura geral, geográfica claro, mas cultura geral!!!!

Penso que neste fórum todos saibam minimamente que a Geografia está em todo a lado e não é só isto, é das ciências mais vastas, atravessando diagonalmente todas as outras... 

Depois de eu explicar o que fazia a senhora chegou ao ponto de me pedir desculpa pelo seu pouco conhecimento... 

São estas situações que me deixam triste, para não falar de tantas mas tantas mais, de tantas e tantas áreas... 

Tenho dito....


----------

